# Very loud humming noise from the engine on a cold start (1.8 turbo)



## Byteme915 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello Enthusiasts,
I have a 2000 New Beetle with the 1.8 turbo engine. Starting a week ago, when I start my car whenever the engine is cold (left off for over 6 hours), there will always be an extremely loud humming sound from the engine. It will go away after about 3-5 minutes (when the engine is warm again). The noise is so loud, it can be heard 80 feet away (Down my drive way). Does anyone know what could be the cause of this problem?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Very loud humming noise from the engine on a cold start (Byteme915)*

Got a stop watch? If it happens exactly for the same length of time it is the air injection pump. They do go bad sometimes.


----------



## minimumboost (Jun 8, 2004)

does it sound kinda of high pitched like a leaf blower?
mine is realy high pitched, but i know its the injection pump.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (minimumboost)*

Sounds like the secondary air injection pump. No big deal unless it's making some really scary noises. If it just sounds like a pump running, then you should be OK.


----------



## Byteme915 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Guys,
Thank you so much for the help. I will go to the dealer next week.
Thanks!


----------



## mmk01569 (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: Very loud humming noise from the engine on a cold start (Byteme915)*

Too cool, thanks for the info. I am having the exact same issue.


----------



## Mooz! (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (Byteme915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byteme915* »_Hey Guys,
Thank you so much for the help. I will go to the dealer next week.
Thanks!

I just had this problem. The airpump retails for around $750 CAD. It's abolutely rediculous. I got the part from a friend off an Audi TT for $100 and it works perfectly. I drove around with a bad airpump for more than 20k, no adverse effects except for the check engine light.


----------

